# Who floats your horse's teeth?



## Sketter (Aug 26, 2009)

I have the vet do my horses teeth, It usually costs around 130$ depending on how bad they are. My guy tends to need more tranq, so somtimes the cost goes up if he needs more.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Vet. Do not remember what it cost last year.

I include teeth in my spring shot visit. My gelding gets his sheath cleaned at the same time to make good use of the tranquilizer.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Vet, hand floats are about $100+tax. However, she is cheap because she works out of her truck. I have heard some vets charge up to $300.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> I have heard some vets charge up to $300.


:shock:

Wow!

I do not remember what it was, as I said, but I know the float itself was under $100.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

In my area floating is in $80-100 range. The vet always did it for me, but I'm planning on changing vet this year (as mine is ALWAYS 3 hours late for no reason, which at least once was a reason to reschedule and pay the "farm call" twice :evil: ), so I want to try the dentist my trainer is using (from what I know he does lots of high-end horses in area and is very popular).


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

I've used both and would use either. For a more 'difficult' horse I will use the vet. In my state, only a vet can tranq a horse. I usually have teeth and other touchy things (like sheath cleaning) done while the horse is under. 

With other horses, I have used a dentist and been very happy with the results. 

My vet is cheap (for teeth anyways!). She only charges for the tranq and the farm call. 

Our Dentist is around $65+15 for a farm call.


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

we have the vet do it, it was 80 for the float and 33 for the sedation


----------



## RhondaLynn (Jan 26, 2010)

does the vet also clean the sheath? or do YOU do it while they are in lala land?? 
I have had my farrier float teeth and he did a good job, but they were not bad.

Rhonda


----------



## kat44bg (Sep 2, 2010)

We have a guy that travels seasonally from Kentucky named Don Jones. We paid $65 which was a group deal. The best price ever! Here is Florida it is very expensive if you have a vet or dentist around here do it. Like around 300 I believe. Plus a lot of them use power toold which I wasn't a fan of. Don doesn't even use sadation! Which really helps the price too.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

RhondaLynn said:


> does the vet also clean the sheath? or do YOU do it while they are in lala land??


I have the vet do a good thorough sheath cleaning once per year. I think it is a good opportunity to make sure there is nothing going wrong (growths, etc).


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I have an equine dentist do my guy, I want to say it was somewhere in the $100 range. No power tools, done by hand in a calm gentle way. Sadly the dentist is getting old, so not sure how much longer he will keep working.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I have an Amish farrier that floats teeth as well. Not sure what we pay


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

I used an "equine dentist" one time and he charged me $285 and the horses teeth were not bad at all! I would only use a vet now who usually will charge less than $100


----------



## Ktibb (Mar 24, 2010)

I have it done by my vet, the cost is $107 if I haul her in, or if I have it done at home there is an additional $95 ranch charge.


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks guys. I think our vet charges around $75, including sedation. But, we'd have to haul her in to town. 

Our farrier doesn't charge quite that much, and he would come to the house and do it the next time he comes out for a trim. Farrier had his hands all in Dancer's mouth when he was out this weekend. He couldn't believe her teeth were as good as they were. It also turns out she's a bit older than her previous owner told us she was. She was supposed to be 10-11 when we got her last year. Farrier says shes more like 15. Still not too old for me, though.

Decisions, decisions.


----------

